

Stamen Maps - tambourine_man
http://maps.stamen.com/#watercolor/

======
mehmeta
Duplicate of New OpenStreetMap tiles from Stamen: water color, black and
white, terrain (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3736247>)

